# cumberland island



## gary meissner (Aug 19, 2011)

My son and I are  going on a cumberland island hog hunt for the first time this january and im looking for some tips. I am from upstate newyork and have never had the opportunity to hunt hogs before. Any tips anybody may have on hunting them and how the hunt works on the island would be greatly apprieciated thanks


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't waste your time. Not alot of hogs there anymore and it's all walking from a base camp. I'd try n make one of the other island hunts IMO.

Here's some videos from the December hunt I went on.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=590692&highlight=


----------



## mattp (Aug 19, 2011)

It is one of the most beautiful places you will ever see, wild horses and lots of other wildlife. I've never hunted there before but done some camping and hiking.


----------



## hoghunter007 (Aug 19, 2011)

*get ready to walk*

i hunted there last year during one of the deer hunts. saw hogs and killed a few but had to walk several miles each day. there is no transportation so you are going to have to be ready to get out there and cover some ground. find several places on the map with water and keep moving. walk around all the water you can find in a day and then walk it again, keep on the move.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 19, 2011)

The hogs on Cumberland have been thinned-out. Like Mattp said, it is great experience.


----------



## gary meissner (Aug 19, 2011)

i am going to bring a boat will that help me to access places people on foot cant reach


----------



## outdoorsman123 (Aug 19, 2011)

Be carefull with the boat there is a 6 foot tide swing. you are libel to come back and go


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2011)

The rules state that you cannot access hunting areas from a boat.  Your boat must remain in camp.  Research the rules before you go.


----------



## wareagl487 (Aug 20, 2011)

outdoorsman123 said:


> Be careful with the boat there is a 6 foot tide swing. you are libel to come back and go


_
Funny!!!_



Apex Predator said:


> The rules state that you cannot access hunting areas from a boat.  Your boat must remain in camp.  Research the rules before you go.



Does that rule only apply to Cumberland?  Seems like a strange rule to me.  I wonder what the purpose behind it is?


----------



## Swampy (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been twice without success, but loved every minute of it. The island is beautiful. LOTS of walking, so be prepared. From what I understand, there is a year round effort to eradicate hogs (traps, sharpshooter, etc.), so the population isn't what it used to be. There were hogs killed on both trips I went on, just none by me

I want to go back and hike and camp more of the island with my family.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2011)

There is very little to access by boat.  The inland side is 95% marsh, and a very long muddy trek to high ground.  All the landings are either private property, or one of the two public landings.  The beach side is approachable, but hazardous.  A boat big enough to tackle the surf is too big to land on the beach, and would require a dingy.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 20, 2011)

If you've been before (or even if you haven't) be aware that the park service is offering a daily motorized tour the length of the island.

I haven't seen any special rules about where you can't hunt, but the first time someone drags a dead pig out in front of the busload of tourists, hold on.


----------



## Mac (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been a couple times and took pigs on both,  
I lost several before I stopped shooting them in the vitals, shoot for the head, a fat pig will seal the bullet hole and leave little or no blood trail. 

Since everyone is going out of the same camp, you really have to do some walking to get away from the crowds.
Really pay attention to the tides and hunt them.  The pigs will be out in the marsh on low tide and the tide will push them back to you when it comes up.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes,,, on any coastal habitat allways find your main freaquently used trail leading into the marsh area's sit and wait from 1 hour past ebb up or down until full low or high.


----------



## ltfireman1604 (Aug 12, 2013)

You can also walk across the island to the beach.  Just behind the dunes is a nice place for hogs.


----------



## Freenate (Sep 13, 2013)

Are there bike rental available during the hunts? I'm registered for the October 7 archery and January Pig hunts. This will be my first time too.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 16, 2013)

Not to my knowledge, but you can bring your own bike.


----------



## Freenate (Sep 18, 2013)

I thought bikes were not allowed on the ferry.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there are no wheeled vehicles allowed during the specific hunts.  I've been three times both archery and black powder and it was foot traffic only.  It's easy to walk in excess of 5 miles a day and that's being conservative depending on where you hunt.  There are no bike rentals.  They do have a walk in cooler and free ice.  I have seen 2 hogs in 3 hunts, I don't usually go looking for pigs though, but I think I have seen wild horses nearly every sit which is cool if you never had a wild horse encounter. 
To my knowledge the tourism bus doesn't run during the hunts.  In fact the Island is closed to visitors that are not hunting to avoid the obvious problems.
Good luck.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 18, 2013)

Talked to the Ranger office @ Cumberland. Here is the scoop.
You can only take bicycles on private or chartered boats to the island. Bike are only allowed on the main roads. Bikes are not allowed on the ferry. 
Hope this helps.


----------

